# St. Johns Hospital Chelmsford May 2012



## Gavanova (May 11, 2012)

What an amazing place. Went straight in to the premises in the pouring rain and were desperate for shelter so we went into a small outbuilding where there some small signs of machinery. Took a few minutes to set our sights and we made our way around the outer buildings. All have been locked down majorly. The only ways in are all very risky but I put my trust in my friend not to drop me 30ft and it payed off.

We then got into some very interesting places. My battery ran out halfway as I went to Hartford End Brewery earlier in the day but here are a few pictures of what I got to catch.

If you go in there take masks. Most of the buildings are caked in pigeon crap.







Small room that looked like a living room











Views from a stairwell of the maternity ward and other buildings that I am not sure of what they were used for.
















Seating out the back which was facing a wall. Relaxing...






A box of the thousands of blood samples dumped in an out building at the back. All name categorised too.






Cylinders left in a out building containing Nitrogen, Oxygen etc.


























Unfortunatley my battery ran out after this. Worth the trip especially if you make it to the operating theatres and the room that is still full of drugs.

Thanks for looking. Gav.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 11, 2012)

Nice, well done for getting in there, got some good shots of it as well 

I was considering it when up there a few weeks back but was put off by reports of a pretty comprehensive remote sensor alarm system....

-RR


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 11, 2012)

i like that good report too


----------



## Gavanova (May 11, 2012)

Saw nothing of the sort mate. Completley undisturbed the whole time. Closest we got was a few lads playing golf on the course but they didnt batter an eye lid


----------



## 4201Chieftain (May 11, 2012)

Like those stairs! Nice first report


----------



## Priority 7 (May 11, 2012)

Nice work fella


----------



## mcgillianaire (May 12, 2012)

Cheers for this! Was born there several moons ago and wondered what sort of disrepair it had fallen into like.


----------



## nelly (May 12, 2012)

Was pleasantly surprised when I saw the thread title, we done this place last year and a couple of weeks after some pikeys hospitalized a sec for trying to stop them nicking metal.

A couple of my buddies visited a few weeks back and were busted by Police and even a helicopter.

Nice, well done


----------



## skeleton key (May 12, 2012)

Yep Agreed NIce and good to see a report from here 
Just i heads up you might want to rotate a couple of ur Pics 
Keep it up as Lots to splore in and around Essex


----------



## Gavanova (May 12, 2012)

Cheers guys appreciate that. Yea I know I was going to rotate tem
But wi-fi was winding me up so I just wanted to get it done  I'll sort it next time still got 2 Severalls trips to post.


----------



## JamesTyler (May 12, 2012)

Nice shots, good work!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2012)

Its crazy what the local health services leave behind! a lot of that stuff should be incinerated!
A great first report.


----------



## sparky. (May 12, 2012)

nice report and pics mate i went here last year it was very heavily secured then thanks for sharing


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 13, 2012)

Great Find And Fantastic Photos Well Done Gavanova Thank You


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 14, 2012)

Great shots. I hid a ladder in the grounds wen i was in 2 wk ago, i found it in the main corridor NICE....i think another trip is on the cards!


----------



## Gavanova (May 14, 2012)

Yea I'd be up for another go as
My battery ran out! Ordered another one last night


----------



## hecsas (May 30, 2012)

we went there on 29 may, we made the operating theatres and the chapel




[/url] st johns by hecsas, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2012)

Nice report! I too was born there nearly 30 years ago! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gavanova (May 30, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it  I made both of those places too but my battery died in my camera :/ theatres were amazing! Really eerie just how you'd expect!


----------



## hecsas (May 31, 2012)

the staircase at st johns done with tonal mapping




[/url] stair case by hecsas, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## angel81000 (Jun 3, 2012)

*It's so cool you guys have all these places!*

I'm from Michigan in the US. And I don't know why we lack derelict asylums here? -But I sure appreciate EVERYONE'S posts and pics. It's so nostalgic for me for some reason, I must have lived in one of these places in a past life! Thank you all, you bring me much joy! Jealously yours, Angel81000


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Jun 4, 2012)

That's proper good that is, think I may take a trip here myself actually! Nice one


----------

